# Is anyone here driving with Maven?



## Who is John Galt?

.
Apparently Marvin Maven launched in Adelaide yesterday. I have an interest in this.
Their website indicates the following:

Maven Gig is pleased to offer Uber driver-partners a great range of the latest vehicles in a package that will help you work worry-free. Our low rates include the peace of mind offered by unlimited kilometres, flexible rental terms, 24/7 roadside assistance, insurance, scheduled servicing and no joining or exit fees. Our vehicles come to you direct from the manufacturer and include the latest in connectivity and safety technology.

Unlimited kilometres, 24/7 roadside assistance, insurance, scheduled servicing and no joining or exit fees. No worries.
Flexible rental terms, for as short as four weeks or as long as several months.
The 2017 Holden Trax is the newest edition to the Maven line up. It's a compact SUV that blurs the line between work and play*, combining a stylish new look with the latest technology and infotainment.
***Special Offer***
From $225 p/week*









2017 Holden Trax
Obviously, as with any company connected to Über, there will be a list of terms and conditions as long as your arm. Nonetheless, I would be very interested in anyone else's experience with this mob. Price wise, the Trax looks particularly attractive. Thanks.

Anybody?

*Another thought, did you see this line - "*blurs the line between work and play"* 
.


----------



## fields

Quite a few are using them in Sydney and are happy. They are the most competitively priced Uber rental company on the market. 
The one complaint I keep hearing though is their lack of cars. Meaning if you have an accident, at fault or not, you might be without a car for some time.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

fields said:


> Quite a few are using them in Sydney and are happy. They are the most competitively priced Uber rental company on the market.
> The one complaint I keep hearing though is their lack of cars. Meaning if you have an accident, at fault or not, you might be without a car for some time.


Thanks, fields .  Good info.
.


----------



## Magpies

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> 2017 Holden Trax
> Price wise, the Trax looks particularly attractive. Thanks.
> .


I am going to get a car coming Thursday. Price is definitely better than a couple of others. I will update how it goes.
IMO don't go with Trax, checked both Astra and Trax at the local dealership, Trax boot sucks, even hatch has more room than that.


----------



## Voigtstr

Maven looks good. I bet they don’t show up in Hobart for a while though (or ever).


----------



## Magpies

How was your experience with Splend? Spoke to them a few times, customer service is great but their rates are sky high, couldn't justify paying that much and their membership fee.


----------



## 888

Some questions:
What is the insurance excess for the Holden Trax @ $225 per week? What is the cost to reduce the excess? Also, what is the Maven policy for processing missed "etoll read" by toll operator? With Hertz $7 toll could cost $30 after Hertz admin fee.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

888 said:


> Some questions:
> What is the insurance excess for the Holden Trax @ $225 per week? What is the cost to reduce the excess? Also, what is the Maven policy for processing missed "etoll read" by toll operator? With Hertz $7 toll could cost $30 after Hertz admin fee.


Maven XS is $1,000
XS is unable to be reduced (from $1,000)

I don't know the answer to the toll question as I live and drive in a toll free state.
.


----------



## 888

@ $1K excess I think it's a good deal. Nice to have most costs captured in weekly payment. 

I expect Melbourne and Sydney have highest toll costs. If Maven is operating in Sydney and Melbourne, drivers considering rental need to know "missed toll admin policy" before signing up as it can get expensive.


----------



## 888

I made a general enquiry with Maven and found the rental agreement contained the information. Each missed toll has an Admin charge of $20 plus the cost of the toll which is marked up since it is now an exception process. So around $30 for each missed $5 to $7 toll.


----------



## MatthewJ

I'm renting with Maven, a brand new Holden Trax, good mini suv, I love the wide visibility when driving, super easy to get in and out of, handling is very good too, real life fuel consumption 9-10L/100km according to the meter. Only issue I have is outside noise.

Overall, I'm happy with their service, super easy process (speak to Ryan in Syd) as long as you have all your documents uploaded/provided, you're good to go. They have a lot of Trax and Astras available 2-3 weeks ago, but Captivas you need to double check. Hope that helps.


----------



## AussieDave

MatthewJ how does Maven cope with the new VTC ruling that cars must be registered as Hire Cars? Does Maven do this for all their cars?


----------



## Bostic

fields said:


> Quite a few are using them in Sydney and are happy. They are the most competitively priced Uber rental company on the market.
> The one complaint I keep hearing though is their lack of cars. Meaning if you have an accident, at fault or not, you might be without a car for some time.


I have a mate who drives a Mavern car.
He had a prang (Car still able to be driven but more damage than Uber would allow)
Called them and was back on the road in a replacement car within 24 hours.
He was lucky a car was returned and they checked it out and could pick it up the next day.



888 said:


> @ $1K excess I think it's a good deal. Nice to have most costs captured in weekly payment.
> 
> I expect Melbourne and Sydney have highest toll costs. If Maven is operating in Sydney and Melbourne, drivers considering rental need to know "missed toll admin policy" before signing up as it can get expensive.


Just spoke to my mate and he said the following about the Maven costs.

Accident Excess is $1,000 (no reduction)
When you report an accident they charge you $200 on the next invoice
If not your fault they refund the $200 when they recover the costs from the other insurance.

Tolls - you need to ad the Maven rego to your toll account before you collect the car.
They email you the rego number 24-48 prior to pick up for this to happen and they needed him to provide proof of that before he drive away in the car.


----------



## Magpies

AussieDave said:


> MatthewJ how does Maven cope with the new VTC ruling that cars must be registered as Hire Cars? Does Maven do this for all their cars?


Maven will pay fees involved and mail you the license which you can upload to Uber. They will take care of that for you.


----------



## AussieDave

Sorry Guys, I ask this because none of my queries to Maven have yet had a response. 
What's the minimum rental period?


----------



## Magpies

AussieDave said:


> Sorry Guys, I ask this because none of my queries to Maven have yet had a response.
> What's the minimum rental period?


It's actually on their promotion page itself ... 4 weeks


----------



## Sydney Uber

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Apparently Marvin Maven launched in Adelaide yesterday. I have an interest in this.
> Their website indicates the following:
> 
> Maven Gig is pleased to offer Uber driver-partners a great range of the latest vehicles in a package that will help you work worry-free. Our low rates include the peace of mind offered by unlimited kilometres, flexible rental terms, 24/7 roadside assistance, insurance, scheduled servicing and no joining or exit fees. Our vehicles come to you direct from the manufacturer and include the latest in connectivity and safety technology.
> 
> Unlimited kilometres, 24/7 roadside assistance, insurance, scheduled servicing and no joining or exit fees. No worries.
> Flexible rental terms, for as short as four weeks or as long as several months.
> The 2017 Holden Trax is the newest edition to the Maven line up. It's a compact SUV that blurs the line between work and play*, combining a stylish new look with the latest technology and infotainment.
> ***Special Offer***
> From $225 p/week*
> 
> View attachment 165752
> 
> 2017 Holden Trax
> Obviously, as with any company connected to Über, there will be a list of terms and conditions as long as your arm. Nonetheless, I would be very interested in anyone else's experience with this mob. Price wise, the Trax looks particularly attractive. Thanks.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> *Another thought, did you see this line - "*blurs the line between work and play"*
> .


Pardon my ignorance, do these deals also pay the maintenance on the vehicle ?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Sydney Uber said:


> Pardon my ignorance, do these deals also pay the maintenance on the vehicle ?


Everything except petrol is included in the weekly rental. So, rego, insurance, service, tyres, maintenance, vehicle inspection and accreditation.....so yes, maintenance included.

Oh yeah, my bad. One other exception. Traffic infringement costs also, are not included 

.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Who is John Galt? said:


> Everything except petrol is included in the weekly rental. So, rego, insurance, service, tyres, maintenance, vehicle inspection and accreditation.....so yes, maintenance included.
> 
> Oh yeah, my bad. One other exception. Traffic infringement costs also, are not included
> 
> .[/QUOTE
> 
> On the face of it, sounds like a good deal if the driver remains healthy throughout the term, with no major at fault accidents. I imagine that once warrenty is up, then repairs and rectifications are a cost.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Sydney Uber said:


> On the face of it, sounds like a good deal if the driver remains healthy throughout the term, with no major at fault accidents. I imagine that once warrenty is up, then repairs and rectifications are a cost.


I just realised that you are Member #41 
Of the entire global forum!!!! Hot Damn!!

Lordy, I am just a babe  in arms, in comparison. Nearly four years on this forum and you still seem quite sane - what is the secret? 

Just a point of clarification with the Maven deal, the rental agreement is a revolving 28 day period, at which theoretically at least, you can upgrade or change the car to a newer car or different model.

For the driver, there are no warranty concerns or considerations. Nor are there any repairs or rectification considerations. All outgoings are in the weekly rental. And this brings up, or leads to another very important consideration I believe, and one which I intend to open in a future thread, and that is the 'holy grail' of rate per km.

I have just a basic understanding of what you and other long time and successful drivers such as prk - our elusive enchantress, need to factor in to cover the initial capital outlay, running costs and subsequent depreciation of a premium vehicle.

I do understand however, that if a vehicle is able to be rented with unlimited kms and for all intents and purposes unlimited hours at a fixed weekly rental, which includes I might add, all and every outgoing other than fuel, the equations regarding rate per km change significantly and become more focussed on rate per hour. And I think this equation - rental vs owning, will be very interesting with imminent ctp changes in NSW, and elsewhere.

But once again, I am just a babe in arms , and I really need tuition and guidance, and some would even suggest disciplining at times, from another who has not only experience in these matters, but she also would have a hunger, ardour and unbridled passion in educating a willing student.....

Whew....it's getting warm in here...

Anyhow, as Maven is a GM (Holden) subsidiary or associate, I have made some suggestions to the Maven guy whom I am currently terrorising , and I am trying to encourage him to get some black Caprices on the platform.

You never know, very soon in Adelaide there may be two black Caprices travelling side by side along the highway of happiness toward the elusive full book of driver's delights.

But as I mentioned, I am way behind many, many others who have the experience and knowhow of running the business and am willing to learn from them. 

.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Who is John Galt? said:


> I just realised that you are Member #41
> Of the entire global forum!!!! Hot Damn!!
> 
> Lordy, I am just a babe  in arms, in comparison. Nearly four years on this forum and you still seem quite sane - what is the secret?
> 
> Just a point of clarification with the Maven deal, the rental agreement is a revolving 28 day period, at which theoretically at least, you can upgrade or change the car to a newer car or different model.
> 
> For the driver, there are no warranty concerns or considerations. Nor are there any repairs or rectification considerations. All outgoings are in the weekly rental. And this brings up, or leads to another very important consideration I believe, and one which I intend to open in a future thread, and that is the 'holy grail' of rate per km.
> 
> I have just a basic understanding of what you and other long time and successful drivers such as prk - our elusive enchantress, need to factor in to cover the initial capital outlay, running costs and subsequent depreciation of a premium vehicle.
> 
> I do understand however, that if a vehicle is able to be rented with unlimited kms and for all intents and purposes unlimited hours at a fixed weekly rental, which includes I might add, all and every outgoing other than fuel, the equations regarding rate per km change significantly and become more focussed on rate per hour. And I think this equation - rental vs owning, will be very interesting with imminent ctp changes in NSW, and elsewhere.
> 
> But once again, I am just a babe in arms , and I really need tuition and guidance, and some would even suggest disciplining at times, from another who has not only experience in these matters, but she also would have a hunger, ardour and unbridled passion in educating a willing student.....
> 
> Whew....it's getting warm in here...
> 
> Anyhow, as Maven is a GM (Holden) subsidiary or associate, I have made some suggestions to the Maven guy whom I am currently terrorising , and I am trying to encourage him to get some black Caprices on the platform.
> 
> You never know, very soon in Adelaide there may be two black Caprices travelling side by side along the highway of happiness toward the elusive full book of driver's delights.
> 
> But as I mentioned, I am way behind many, many others who have the experience and knowhow of running the business and am willing to learn from them.
> 
> .


If it's a 28day rental, does ownership revert to the renter at the end of what term?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Sydney Uber said:


> If it's a 28day rental, does ownership revert to the renter at the end of what term?


 Ummmmm...
It is just straight rental, like renting an Avis or Hertz car for 28 days. There are no ownership implications or considerations.

It is rental not lease.

I apologise if I have complicated this, but it is just a straight out rental arrangement, albeit strictly for 'ride sharing'.

.


----------

